# I need help with a thesis statement!!!



## Roxy_Nie

So in my english class we have to write a 500 word directional paper on any subject. So I picked bathing your dog. Can someone please give me some help with the thesis statement? I'm drawing a blank!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Working on it now girl! I'll post soon.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Whitney, when I write a paper I usually write the "meat" of the paper and after I am finished I write my introduction and my thesis. The thesis should always be in the first paragraph. I'm PMing my number if you want to call me I'll help you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*Taken from an English Book I have called Steps to Writing Well and also some notes I had from college.
*
*Tips for Writing Your Thesis Statement*
1.Determine what kind of paper you are writing:


An *analytical* paper breaks down an issue or an idea into its component parts, evaluates the issue or idea, and presents this breakdown and evaluation to the audience. 
An *expository* (explanatory) paper explains something to the audience. 
An *argumentative* paper makes a claim about a topic and justifies this claim with specific evidence. The claim could be an opinion, a policy proposal, an evaluation, a cause-and-effect statement, or an interpretation. The goal of the argumentative paper is to convince the audience that the claim is true based on the evidence provided. 
 If you are writing a text which does not fall under these three categories (ex. a narrative), a thesis statement somewhere in the first paragraph could still be helpful to your reader.
2. Your thesis statement should be specific-it should cover only what you will discuss in your paper and should be supported with specific evidence.
3. The thesis statement usually appears at the end of the first paragraph of a paper.
4. Your topic may change as you write, so you may need to revise your thesis statement to reflect exactly what you have discussed in the paper.
*Thesis Statement Examples*
Example of an analytical thesis statement:
An analysis of the college admission process reveals one challenge facing counselors: accepting students with high test scores or students with strong extracurricular backgrounds.
The paper that follows should:


explain the analysis of the college admission process 
explain the challenge facing admissions counselors
 Example of an expository (explanatory) thesis statement:
The life of the typical college student is characterized by time spent studying, attending class, and socializing with peers.
The paper that follows should:


explain how students spend their time studying, attending class, and socializing with peers
 Example of an argumentative thesis statement:
High school graduates should be required to take a year off to pursue community service projects before entering college in order to increase their maturity and global awareness.
The paper that follows should:


present an argument and give evidence to support the claim that students should pursue community projects before entering college
 A) Write your topic.
B) Write your opinion about the topic.
C) Write three or four reasons why you hold that opinion.
*Example:*
A) Topic: nuclear power
B) Opinion: should not be used
C) Why:
1. It is potentially dangerous.
2. It is more expensive than other alternatives.
3. It causes water, land and air pollution.
*Thesis statement = Topic + Opinion because A+B+C*
Nuclear power should not be used because it is potentially dangerous, it is more expensive than other alternatives, and it causes water, air and land pollution.



Developing a written argument requires many of the same considerations that are a part of advertising and its persuasive techniques. A writer's attitude toward the topic of an argumentative essay should be clearly expressed in the thesis statement.
To begin, it is important to be able to recognize what makes a good thesis for argumentative writing: The thesis must be an opinion statement that cannot be proven absolutely right or wrong. This is an example of a poor thesis: "Smoking is harmful to your health." This statement has been proven true, and virtually no one would disagree. It is not an issue that any reasonable person would debate.
The better thesis is this one: "Smoking should be prohibited in all public places, including restaurants." This is an appropriate thesis for argumentative writing, because it is an opinion, and cannot be proven right or wrong. With logical reasoning, evidence, or other support, a reader might be persuaded to agree.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

When you say directional paper do you mean you are writing a paper giving directions on how to bathe a dog?


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Yes. I have to totally walk them through the process. I have already written the paper so now i'm working on the intro...


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Roxy_Nie said:


> Yes. I have to totally walk them through the process. I have already written the paper so now i'm working on the intro...


Email me the paper and I will help you with thesis? [email protected]


----------



## Roxy_Nie

Email sent!........


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Working on it now.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I'm excited to see it!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Oh pitbullmamnatl helped me with my paper a while back... She's the bomb diggity dig!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13

So I know where to post all my school questions... College help section of the forum anyone?? LMAO j/k


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Oh pitbullmamnatl helped me with my paper a while back... She's the bomb diggity dig!!!!!!


*Well, thank you, Brooke!!*


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA

Yes ma'am anytime!!! Especially since I have another paper coming up... Lol j/k


----------



## smokey_joe

So, did you get your thesis?


----------



## Padlock

Thats was really kind of you pitbullmamanatl...i'm touched.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Check your email, Whitney! Just in case you get on here first. lol


----------



## kaylee328

*thesis statementttt!*

i'm writting an english paper on pitbulls, or i want to write one. i can't think of a thesis statement to get me started. the thesis statement for my class has to include 3 points, and i have no idea. i need help creating a thesis statement, so i can started on my research and writting the paper. pleaseee help, if you have any ideas!

thanks, ( :


----------



## Firehazard

yeah usually for me I try to come up with a thesis and it doesnt work; so I write the paper and the thesis is usually found after you've written a couple of pages you can clearly see what your thesis statement is. 

:clap: pitbullmamma..


----------



## kaylee328

thanks! ( :


----------

